# Little Big Tip



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

my wife was at a Pampered Chef Party a while back and the Lady Hosting the Party told them to never cut the root end off an onion if you're not going to use the whole thing .... if you leave the root/bottom end intact it will not smell ... we have had one in the Refridgator uncovered for 2 weeks and nary a smell of onion


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, surf. That's good info. Will try that next time since I rarely use a whole one in one day.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we didn't even have it in a bag ... just setting on the shelf ...the woman said as long as the root end is on, it seals itself or something


----------

